# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Rate Avviso Bonario

## vera1

Buonasera, la mia domanda forse sembrerà un pò in controtendenza, ma 
è una curiosità dovuta alla necessità di abbreviare, se possibile,  il tempo di rateizzazione.
Se una persona dovesse avere la disponibilità è possibile pagare le rate di un avviso bonario anche mensilmente oppure c'è l'obbligo  di attenersi esclusivamente ai versamenti trimestrale? 
Grazie :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera, la mia domanda forse sembrerà un pò in controtendenza, ma 
> è una curiosità dovuta alla necessità di abbreviare, se possibile,  il tempo di rateizzazione.
> Se una persona dovesse avere la disponibilità è possibile pagare le rate di un avviso bonario anche mensilmente oppure c'è l'obbligo  di attenersi esclusivamente ai versamenti trimestrale? 
> Grazie

  Mai successo, effettivamente. 
A mio parere non c'è nessun divieto, ma ovviamente pagare prima è antieconomico perchè nella rata sono compresi gli interessi alla scadenza trimestrale...

----------


## cesabas

Avevo la stessa domanda anche io!  :Big Grin: . Effettivamente non si parla di versamento in un'unica soluzione, ma di pagamento entro la fine del trimeste. 
Non credo sia contestabile, ma ai controlli automatizzati potrebbe scattare l'errore (le rate non possono essere decrescenti mi sembra) e quindi al primo pagamento inferiore (1/3 della rata) sarebbe interrotta la rateazione

----------


## Niccolò

> Buonasera, la mia domanda forse sembrerà un pò in controtendenza, ma 
> è una curiosità dovuta alla necessità di abbreviare, se possibile,  il tempo di rateizzazione.
> Se una persona dovesse avere la disponibilità è possibile pagare le rate di un avviso bonario anche mensilmente oppure c'è l'obbligo  di attenersi esclusivamente ai versamenti trimestrale? 
> Grazie

  L'importante è non pagare in ritardo. Se, paradossalmente, delle 20 rate previste le paghi tutte alla scadenza della prima, non vedo cosa possa esser sanzionato.

----------


## Wipperman

> L'importante è non pagare in ritardo. Se, paradossalmente, delle 20 rate previste le paghi tutte alla scadenza della prima, non vedo cosa possa esser sanzionato.

  concordo, secondo me si possono pagare quando si vuole purchè prima della scadenza

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Avevo la stessa domanda anche io! . Effettivamente non si parla di versamento in un'unica soluzione, ma di pagamento entro la fine del trimeste. 
> Non credo sia contestabile, ma ai controlli automatizzati potrebbe scattare l'errore (le rate non possono essere decrescenti mi sembra) e quindi al primo pagamento inferiore (1/3 della rata) sarebbe interrotta la rateazione

  E infatti se si paga prima non si possono escludere gli interessi...

----------


## cesabas

chiaro che gli interessi siano quelli definiti dal piano di ammortamento.
La mia paura è che il controllo automatizzato rilevi un errore per rata troppo bassa e blocchi il tutto

----------


## cesabas

cmq mi sono sbagliato le rate POSSONO essere decrescenti

----------


## LANNA

Se a rateizzare l'avviso bonario è un titolare di partita IVA, gli F24 devono essere pagati on line o si possono pagare in banca? Il dubbio è sorto perchè gli F24 predisposti dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate non portato compilato il campo relativo al numero di rate, ma queste sono scritte in alto al modello.
Scusate la banalità, ma il dubbio è dubbio  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se a rateizzare l'avviso bonario è un titolare di partita IVA, gli F24 devono essere pagati on line o si possono pagare in banca? Il dubbio è sorto perchè gli F24 predisposti dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate non portato compilato il campo relativo al numero di rate, ma queste sono scritte in alto al modello.
> Scusate la banalità, ma il dubbio è dubbio

  Giustissima osservazione.  :Smile:  
Io le ho fatte sempre pagare in banca.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...gli F24 predisposti dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate non portato compilato il campo relativo al numero di rate, ma queste sono scritte in alto al modello.
> Scusate la banalità, ma il dubbio è dubbio

  Non mi risulta che il numero di rata debba essere comunicato.

----------


## LANNA

> Non mi risulta che il numero di rata debba essere comunicato.

  Dove hai letto ciò?

----------


## cesabas

non sono da comunicare è vero, anche l'f24 predisposto dal sito non le riporta

----------


## Niccolò

> Dove hai letto ciò?

  Non l'ho letto, mi fido ciecamente del mio software. Nella compilazione degli F24, non consente di compilare la sezione delle rate. Ed inoltre, come hai già detto, nei modelli predisposti dall'Ade la sezione è lasciata in bianco.

----------


## LANNA

> Non l'ho letto, mi fido ciecamente del mio software. Nella compilazione degli F24, non consente di compilare la sezione delle rate. Ed inoltre, come hai già detto, nei modelli predisposti dall'Ade la sezione è lasciata in bianco.

  A me le fa compilare ma poi non escono in stampa.
Ma tornando alla domanda: il titolare di partita IVA deve pagarli on line o può andare in banca? Ho letto altre discussioni dove i pagamenti in banca non hanno avuto nessuna sanzione, quindi potrei consegnare tutto e liberarmi dall'effettuare l'invio degli F24 ogni 3 mesi fino al 2013.

----------


## cesabas

certo si possono pagare anche in banca!!!

----------


## LANNA

> Non l'ho letto, mi fido ciecamente del mio software. Nella compilazione degli F24, non consente di compilare la sezione delle rate. Ed inoltre, come hai già detto, nei modelli predisposti dall'Ade la sezione è lasciata in bianco.

  Mai fidarsi ciecamente del software...per quanto buoni e costosi possano essere.  E' come seguire ciecamente le indicazioni del tomtom e poi finire in stradine sterrate sperdute chissà dove  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....E' come seguire ciecamente le indicazioni del tomtom e poi finire in stradine sterrate sperdute chissà dove

  Parli con uno che, fidandosi del tom tom, al convegno dei 15 anni del CT, invece di arrivare a Rimini si ritrovò in provincia di Ferrara  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma continuo a fidarmi della tecnologia!

----------


## La matta

... e, dopo lunghe peripezie, sbucare da un'aiuola in mezzo ad un giardino pubblico, sotto gli occhi attoniti di mamme e nonni, coi bambini in coda...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LANNA

> Parli con uno che, fidandosi del tom tom, al convegno dei 15 anni del CT, invece di arrivare a Rimini si ritrovò in provincia di Ferrara   
> !

  ....appunto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vera1

Scusate, non vorrei dire una sciocchezza, ma per i titolari di Partita Iva  gli 
F24 non devono essere fatti obbligatoriamente online?

----------


## Patty76

Un pagamento richiesto dall'ade a seguito di controllo 36/b che ha visto il ricalcolo delle detrazioni per figli a carico, può essere rateizzato? L'importo dovuto è di 450 euro, ma il cliente non ce la fa a pagarli..... :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un pagamento richiesto dall'ade a seguito di controllo 36/b che ha visto il ricalcolo delle detrazioni per figli a carico, può essere rateizzato? L'importo dovuto è di 450 euro, ma il cliente non ce la fa a pagarli.....

  Non è pur sempre un avviso bonario?  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Un pagamento richiesto dall'ade a seguito di controllo 36/b che ha visto il ricalcolo delle detrazioni per figli a carico, può essere rateizzato? L'importo dovuto è di 450 euro, ma il cliente non ce la fa a pagarli.....

  
Prova con la procedura dell'Ade, ma temo esista un importo minimo.

----------


## Patty76

> Prova con la procedura dell'Ade, ma temo esista un importo minimo.

  Infatti....a memoria ricordavo anche io così....ma oggi ho un mal di testa terribile, che non riesco nemmeno a leggere quello che scrivo io....figurati!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

Ma se il cliente non la paga arriverà cmq la cartella della gerit, in seconda battuta vero? Questo resta sempre un avviso bonario, anche se a seguito di controllo documentale della dichiarazione, vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma se il cliente non la paga arriverà cmq la cartella della gerit, in seconda battuta vero? Questo resta sempre un avviso bonario, anche se a seguito di controllo documentale della dichiarazione, vero?

  Certamente sì. Ora ha solo l'occasione di pagare con le sanzioni ridotte.

----------


## Patty76

> Certamente sì. Ora ha solo l'occasione di pagare con le sanzioni ridotte.

  Pensavo, se l'errore fosse stato commesso anche per altri anni, potrebbe aspettare le cartelle e rateizzare il tutto. Che ne dici?

----------


## Niccolò

> Pensavo, se l'errore fosse stato commesso anche per altri anni, potrebbe aspettare le cartelle e rateizzare il tutto. Che ne dici?

  A occhio, direi che la sanzione che hai in mano è del 20%, se aspetta passa al 30%. In Equitalia le dilazioni sono molto più duttili (alla fine è una banca, non un ufficio amministrativo). Io aspetterei la cartella.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Pensavo, se l'errore fosse stato commesso anche per altri anni, potrebbe aspettare le cartelle e rateizzare il tutto. Che ne dici?

  Le cartelle saranno una per ogni anno, e non daranno luogo ad un debito unico; per cui potrà rateizzarle una per una, semprechè ne ricorrano le condizioni...

----------


## Niccolò

> Le cartelle saranno una per ogni anno, e non daranno luogo ad un debito unico; per cui potrà rateizzarle una per una, semprechè ne ricorrano le condizioni...

  Norma alla mano hai ragione, alla fine però avrai un debito verso Equitalia, e (almeno fino ad un anno fa) ti buttano tutto in un unica procedura e puoi rateizzare tutto.

----------


## cesabas

per rateizzare un avviso bonario < 2.000€ l'agenzia deve riconoscere lo stato di obbiettiva difficoltà del contribuente. Se le condizioni sono reali non credo sarà difficile dimostrarlo. Potrà così rateizzare con un max di 6 rate trimestrali

----------


## Patty76

> per rateizzare un avviso bonario < 2.000 l'agenzia deve riconoscere lo stato di obbiettiva difficoltà del contribuente. Se le condizioni sono reali non credo sarà difficile dimostrarlo. Potrà così rateizzare con un max di 6 rate trimestrali

  Il decreto sviluppo, convertito in legge n. 106/2011, ha eliminato tale obbligo semplificandoci, non poco, il lavoro (almeno in questo caso). Pertanto si può procedere al pagamento rateale, senza nessuna comunicazione. 
Ho solo un dubbio: dal momento che il cliente mi ha consegnato l'avviso bonario, senza busta, (ovviamente non la ritrova....lasciamo ogni commento) come faccio ha stabilire i 30 giorni dal ricevimento? C'è un modo per controllare, magari con il call center? Perchè se faccio il primo pagamento oltre i 30 giorni, c'è il rischio che non mi accettino la rateizzazione, o no?  :Confused:

----------


## cesabas

fallo prima possibile e risolvi...

----------


## Niccolò

> Il decreto sviluppo, convertito in legge n. 106/2011, ha eliminato tale obbligo semplificandoci, non poco, il lavoro (almeno in questo caso). Pertanto si può procedere al pagamento rateale, senza nessuna comunicazione. 
> Ho solo un dubbio: dal momento che il cliente mi ha consegnato l'avviso bonario, senza busta, (ovviamente non la ritrova....lasciamo ogni commento) come faccio ha stabilire i 30 giorni dal ricevimento? C'è un modo per controllare, magari con il call center? Perchè se faccio il primo pagamento oltre i 30 giorni, c'è il rischio che non mi accettino la rateizzazione, o no?

  Se lo fai oltre i 30 gg più che un rischio c'è la certezza che non lo accettino. Se vai in Agenzia ti possono dare una stampa della data di ricevimento, non mi fiderei del call center, non ti resta niente in mano. Credo che anche dal sito dalle Poste si possa arrivare alla data, ma non so come.

----------


## Patty76

> Se lo fai oltre i 30 gg più che un rischio c'è la certezza che non lo accettino. Se vai in Agenzia ti possono dare una stampa della data di ricevimento, non mi fiderei del call center, non ti resta niente in mano. Credo che anche dal sito dalle Poste si possa arrivare alla data, ma non so come.

  Sbaglio o l'avviso bonario arriva per posta ordinaria?

----------


## seta

> Ho solo un dubbio: dal momento che il cliente mi ha consegnato l'avviso bonario, senza busta, (ovviamente non la ritrova....lasciamo ogni commento) come faccio ha stabilire i 30 giorni dal ricevimento? C'è un modo per controllare, magari con il call center? Perchè se faccio il primo pagamento oltre i 30 giorni, c'è il rischio che non mi accettino la rateizzazione, o no?

  Puoi risalire alla data di consegna della raccomandata inserendo il numero identificativo dell'invio scritto sotto il codice a barre in alto a sinistra del frontespizio dell'avviso bonario (codice completo senza il trattino). La data di spedizione può anche essere indicativa, io inserisco quella dell'elaborazione della comunicazione. 
Da qui:  Poste Italiane - Posta Raccomandata 
Spero di esserti stata utile.
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Sbaglio o l'avviso bonario arriva per posta ordinaria?

  Ormai arriva tutto per raccomandata.

----------


## cesabas

Ma perchè è prassi arrivare sempre all'ultimo giorno per questi pagamenti e non anticipare di 7-10 giorni evitando così eventuali problemi a un errato f24 o indisponibilità bancaria?

----------


## Patty76

> Puoi risalire alla data di consegna della raccomandata inserendo il numero identificativo dell'invio scritto sotto il codice a barre in alto a sinistra del frontespizio dell'avviso bonario (codice completo senza il trattino). La data di spedizione può anche essere indicativa, io inserisco quella dell'elaborazione della comunicazione. 
> Da qui:  Poste Italiane - Posta Raccomandata 
> Spero di esserti stata utile.
> ciao

  Utilissima Manu, come sempre!!!! Grazie mille......a presto!!!! :Smile:

----------

